

Evolution of Facebook Default Privacy Settings [Processing.js Graph] - metamemetics
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-evolution-of-privacy-on-facebook-2010-5#-1

======
metamemetics
The author's post about this is here: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/05/07/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/05/07/businessinsider-the-evolution-of-privacy-on-
facebook-2010-5.DTL)

and source code here: <http://mattmckeon.com/facebook-privacy/facebook-
privacy.pjs>

